

Has someone copied your app idea + design? (Like totally copied) - sonaal
https://medium.com/@sonaal/copying-a-design-is-easy-but-creating-a-great-experience-is-hard-2b5d7d07d71f

======
iqonik
Could you register it as a trademark and then issue take down notices?

~~~
sonaal
Yes we can. But didnt know that when such blatant ripoffs are pointed out
(name, style, even content n description)- its still a time consuming process.
Apple has written to 1 of the 5 people. Let's see how long this takes

